# Creating backup - insufficient space



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

Trying to create a backup using TWRP 2.2.0 and when I run the backup it tells me "free space: 630 MB and the system requires 215 MB and data requires 792 MB. Is there something I should be doing to create more space, eg deleting stuff off the TouchPad? I feel a bit at risk without being able to create a backup. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Nomad1600 said:


> Trying to create a backup using TWRP 2.2.0 and when I run the backup it tells me "free space: 630 MB and the system requires 215 MB and data requires 792 MB. Is there something I should be doing to create more space, eg deleting stuff off the TouchPad? I feel a bit at risk without being able to create a backup. Thanks in advance!


Backups are saved on the SD card/usb drive in a folder called TWRP/backups. Have you made previous backups successfully? How many backups are in that folder? How much music, movies do you have on your SD card? Do you have so many programs installed on internal memory that you have been moving apps off to the SD card? Have you looked in settings/storage for what that shows on your SD card?


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Backups are saved on the SD card/usb drive in a folder called TWRP/backups. Have you made previous backups successfully? How many backups are in that folder? How much music, movies do you have on your SD card? Do you have so many programs installed on internal memory that you have been moving apps off to the SD card? Have you looked in settings/storage for what that shows on your SD card?


Thanks for your help!

Answering your specific questions:
Yes, I have been able to make backups previously, both using CWM and later in TWRP when I switched over. I believe the last two attempts to create backups were unsuccesful and resulted in incomplete backups. See below for number of backups and dates.
As you can see below, I have minimal music/movie files
I don't believe I have that many programs(again, see below). From settings/apps I have 129 apps (all), 54 apps (downloaded), 32 apps (on SD card).
Here's what info I was able to find looking at my settings/storage:
Apps Downsloaded: 612 MB used 900 MB free
On SD card: 10 GB used 631 MB free
Internal Storage: total Space: 1.48 GB Apps 601 MB Available 719 MB
SD Card: Total Space 10.75 GB Apps 268 MB Pictures/Video: 32 KB Audio 15.31 MB Downloads: 129 MB Available 631 MB
I also have ES File Explorer, and here's what it says for a few of the files on SD:
SD Card/TWRP/Backup: 5 files 8/13, 8/16, 8/21, 9/5, 9/8 (btw, I believe the 9/5 and 9/8 backups are not complete)
SD Card/clockworkModBackup: 3 files 7/12, 7/26, 8/13 (I switched from CWM to TWRP, so I am guessing I should delete the SWM backups rightaway, correct?)
SD Card/goo manager: 5 files: 8/14, 8/19, 9/3, GAPPS, OpenRecovery
Questions back to you:
Am I saving too many TWRP backups? If yes, do I delete all but the most current backup?
Would deleting the CWM backups be my first step and will it create enough space?
Should I delete the files under Goo Manager (and if yes, which ones would you recommend deleting?)?
Are there any additional steps that I need to take? Is there more info needed?
Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

Connect to a PC or network share and move files to archive for safe keeping:
move all your backup files from CWM & TWRP. Retain a copy of your "Golden" backup on Touchpad.
move all GooManager downloaded files. Retain copies of what you need to reflash your current load (last gaaps, nightly, moboot, recovery, patches)
make a new backup.


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

Zzed said:


> Connect to a PC or network share and move files to archive for safe keeping:
> move all your backup files from CWM & TWRP. Retain a copy of your "Golden" backup on Touchpad.
> move all GooManager downloaded files. Retain copies of what you need to reflash your current load (last gaaps, nightly, moboot, recovery, patches)
> make a new backup.


Thanks ZZed. I did these steps, and it appears to have made more space on the SD Card, which now has 3.16 GB available. But when I do backups, does it go ono the SD card, or into what the TP calls "internal storage", which only has 757 MB available?


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

Nomad1600 said:


> Thanks ZZed. I did these steps, and it appears to have made more space on the SD Card, which now has 3.16 GB available. But when I do backups, does it go ono the SD card, or into what the TP calls "internal storage", which only has 757 MB available?


SD card, your internal space is quite limited, and you'll need that for future apps.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Nomad1600 said:


> Thanks ZZed. I did these steps, and it appears to have made more space on the SD Card, which now has 3.16 GB available. But when I do backups, does it go ono the SD card, or into what the TP calls "internal storage", which only has 757 MB available?


Like I said originally, backups are stored on your SD card. If the last good backup you made was using TWRP, then either delete all cwm backups or as Zzed suggested, move then off the TouchPad to your PC. Backups made with cwm are not compatible with TWRP. And I only keep a couple of backups, the rest I delete.

Something is still not right, you only have 3.16GB of space available. You still have a lot of something on your SD card taking up a lot of space. You must have a ton of downloads stored on your TP in the download folder or elsewhere. Have you moved any apps over to your SD card? You should have a lot more that 3.16GB of space on your SD card.


----------

